# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  رسم دایره توپر

## HamidVB

سلام.
چگونه می توان یک دایره توپر رسم کرد.یا یک خط با ضخامت زیاد ایجاد کرد؟

متشکرم.پیری

----------


## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام خدمت دوست گرامی

برای کشیدن خط با ضخامت باید خاصیت DrawWidth فرم رو برای اعداد بیشتر از یک تنظیم کنید.

برای ترسیم دایره تو پر هم برات جستجو خواهم کرد.

با احترام - خدانگهدار

----------


## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام مجدد

برای ترسیم دایره تو پر، باید خاصیت های FillStyle و FillColor فرم خودتون رو تنظیم نمایید.

این هم یک مثال 
Private Sub Form_Click&#40;&#41;
    Me.Cls
    Me.FillColor = vbBlue
    Me.FillStyle = vbFSSolid
    Me.Circle &#40;500, 500&#41;, 300
End Sub


با احترام- خدانگهدار

----------

